# What's the best beetle color



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

White.

But if they had a pearl white, would like that better.


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

Tornado Red

Its faster! :laugh:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Platinum Grey Metallic

Its classier!


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I love my Reef Blue...but also really dig the Toffee Brown. :thumbup:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> I love my Reef Blue...but also really dig the Toffee Brown. :thumbup:


I wanted something close to our old Techno Blue beetle and Reef Blue was it. LOVE the color.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Once you go black, you'll never go back... to reef blue, or whatever else


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Reef Blue!!


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ditto. Blk Launch looks great!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Classic Beetle color... YELLOW.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my toffee brown. My last car was black and never again will I buy that color. Shows every ding, nick and scratch something fierce and looks dirty 10 minutes after you washed it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

katie78 said:


> I love my toffee brown. My last car was black and never again will I buy that color. Shows every ding, nick and scratch something fierce and looks dirty 10 minutes after you washed it.


Amen me too never black


----------



## BrownBetty2012 (May 24, 2012)

Definitely Toffee Brown!! 
I get a lot of compliments on the color, especially from men. One of them wanted to know the exact color name because he was getting his truck custom painted.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

I like all colors, but with my need for speed, Tornado Red fits me best


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

the beet said:


> Classic Beetle color... YELLOW.



I call it "Highlander" because on Beetles there can be only one color. :heart:


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

White is my favorite! However is white truly a color? Depends on who you ask. :laugh:


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I really wish car makers would bring back teal. I had a metallic teal Geo Storm. I loved that car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Red. Interior by far looks the best with the gorgeous red dash, which also matches the needles and dash lights, as well as the accents on the touchscreen stereo.

A Beetle with chrome heritages is a flashy car, so it needs a flashy color.


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

This may be the nicest color put on any series Beetle (or New Beetle). In typical VW fashion, it was a limited run.

http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-new-beetles/46814-sedona-our-red-rock-beetle.html#post693854


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

When it comes to colors for the B12, VW is so behind the curve. Look at Mini. :banghead: 

Gosh, just let loose those paint mixers on LSD and they'll bring back the 60s, 70s in no time!!! 

I sent Herr Piech and VWoA each a box full of Skittles for inspiration but I don't think they got the message. 

That said, I like CW, RB, Yella, Toffee, PlatGrey (in no specific order).


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Yello Rush?*



the beet said:


> Classic Beetle color... YELLOW.


Has anyone seen the new yellow: Yellow Rush?

How does it copmpare to the 2012 yellow?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> When it comes to colors for the B12, VW is so behind the curve. Look at Mini. :banghead:
> 
> Gosh, just let loose those paint mixers on LSD and they'll bring back the 60s, 70s in no time!!!
> 
> ...


Great answer, your right, what about sassy grass green.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Anything but yellow. I like it on the exterior, but it's WAY too yellow inside. I'm prone to migraines, and I imagine that harsh yellow dash would be hell on earth for me.

Not to mention the anxiety factor of yellow.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the denim blue, but since it doesn't come in turbo and surely will not be available on the R, I will most likely end up with silver or blue.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sethdude said:


> Anything but yellow. I like it on the exterior, but it's WAY too yellow inside. I'm prone to migraines, and I imagine that harsh yellow dash would be hell on earth for me.
> 
> Not to mention the anxiety factor of yellow.


:facepalm:


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

I really liked the toffee brown but wasn't willing to sacrifice the turbo for it. Ended up with Reef Blue which I like a lot. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Euro spec Golf GTD (diesel version of the GTI)... this color would go well on the Beetle - Kermit Green.


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

My Favorite Color Is RUST, the color all beetles eventually turn :laugh:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a dumb thread because color is a form of preference we will all have are own top choice.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

LEBlackRob said:


> This is a dumb thread because color is a form of preference we will all have are own top choice.


Nothing Beetle owners do ever makes sense.... that's the fun part.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*of course*

Tornado red


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Deep Black Pearl Metallic....*







KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Tofee Brown catches my eye.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

My car, when I get it will be reef blue, and I really like denim blue, but you can't get it in a turbo. I would to see a darker blue like batik blue on the new beetle.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yellow but no one had a turbo yellow when I bought mine so settled on white.... Would only get yellow on the turbo to avoid the yellow explosion inside... that would be a bit much...


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Denim Blue is the correct answer.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

katie78 said:


> I really wish car makers would bring back teal. I had a metallic teal Geo Storm. I loved that car.


 Wish they made an emoticon that vomited.... :facepalm: 

Just kidding, Katie.  

Just realized that the Yellow Rush is the same as the Sunflower Yellow and the one introduced in '98...


----------

